# uml plugin für eclipse



## steff3 (25. Dez 2005)

ich suche ein plugin
möglichst free 
was reverse engineering beherscht
nicht von omondo ist
funktioniert
....


----------



## foobar (25. Dez 2005)

Benutz mal die Suche dazu gibts es schon genügend Threads


----------



## lin (26. Dez 2005)

> nicht von omondo ist


was haste denn gegen omondo?


----------



## steff3 (26. Dez 2005)

1. ich weiß das es hier x threads gibt und die plugins habe ich auch getestest
2. das omondo ding funktioniert bei mir nicht, genauso wie z.B. slime
3. nein ich weiß wie man das "installiert"  :meld:


----------



## lin (27. Dez 2005)

hm. ich denke omondo ist ok, deshalb: was funktioniert denn nicht? Gibts ne Fehlermeldung?


----------



## steff3 (27. Dez 2005)

lin hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hm. ich denke omondo ist ok, deshalb: was funktioniert denn nicht? Gibts ne Fehlermeldung?



selbst wenn es funktionieren sollte ist die free sinnlos, weil ich keine uml dateien damit weitergeben kann


----------



## Guest (27. Dez 2005)

lin hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hm. ich denke omondo ist ok, deshalb: was funktioniert denn nicht? Gibts ne Fehlermeldung?


Geht es um die Free-Version oder Studio-Version? 
Die Free-Version von Omanda habe ich auch getestet. Es bringt nur Probleme mit. Selbst das im Help voregegebene Beipiel-Klassendiagramm lässt sich nicht realisieren.


----------



## bygones (27. Dez 2005)

wenn slime oder omondo aus welchen gründen auch immer nicht gewünscht sind - schau dir mal alle hier an:

http://eclipse-plugins.2y.net/eclipse/search.jsp?query=uml

aber alles zu wollen und dann free - das wird schwierig


----------



## steff3 (27. Dez 2005)

deathbyaclown hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wenn slime oder omondo aus welchen gründen auch immer nicht gewünscht sind - schau dir mal alle hier an:
> 
> http://eclipse-plugins.2y.net/eclipse/search.jsp?query=uml
> 
> aber alles zu wollen und dann free - das wird schwierig



die meisten habe ich schon probiert und meistens funktionieren sie nicht :bahnhof:


----------



## Ralf Ueberfuhr (3. Mai 2006)

Ich frag jetzt auch nochmal, weil sich ja mit der Zeit auch was tun kann.

Ich suche ein Plugin für Eclipse 3.2, mit dessen Hilfe ich aus einer Sammlung von Klassen ein UML-Klassendiagramm generieren kann.

Klingt einfach, isses aber nicht, denn viele Tools unterstützen Eclipse 3.2 nicht. Omondo funktioniert auch nicht, EclipseUML2 auch nicht.


----------



## Ralf Ueberfuhr (3. Mai 2006)

Ok, ich hab was gefunden, was auf den ersten Blick ganz gut aussieht:

Modelistic JME

Einfach Package markieren -> rechte Maustaste -> Modelistic JME -> Create Diagram of Package

Dann im Diagramm rechte Maustaste -> Improve Layout zum besseren Positionieren der Elemente.

Supi!!!


----------



## bygones (3. Mai 2006)

und ganze 30 tage nutzbar... whau...


----------

